# P.S.E. Thunderbolt module problem



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

I am looking to find a 5 hole module the bow has a 7 hole module on it. The guy at the bow shop had one but he said the one he has isnt threaded and wont work. . I need to shorten the bow for my son. This bow is only 4 years old and I dont want to have to buy another bow. This thing is like new.

Any help would be great...


----------

